# Rear speakers not working!



## 55388 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a 1996 HB truck 4x4 King cab se. the rear speakers are not working. When I fade the sound to the rear the sound cuts out. Any ideas?


----------



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

Time to hard wire a small sub


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

do you have the "premium" sound with the amp under the seat? I've heard those are prone to failure.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's a 96 SE, then it has the premium sound system with a rear speaker amplifier under the driver's seat. Remove the driver's seat to access the amplifier. You should have battery voltage at the green/white wire and ground at the black wire. You can jump the following wires at the amplifier to bypass it and test the rear speakers, circuit and radio rear speaker output:

orange/blue to green
white/blue to green/black
white to gray/red
orange to gray

If you have sound coming out of the speakers with the radio on and fade to rear, then you know you have an issue with the amplifier. If not, check the rear speaker output from the radio. If that's good, componant test the speakers using a 9V battery and perform circuit checks on the rear speaker wiring.


----------

